# IronMagLabs Whey Protein Isolate



## TGB1987 (Jan 20, 2012)

I just wanted to post up a thread about the IronMagLabs Whey Isolate because I finally tried it after all this time.  I have used just about everyother product and I finally got around to trying the Whey iso.  I picked up the French Vanilla and I am telling you this is by far the best tasting Vanilla Protein I have used to date.  I am a big fan of The Gaspari Intrapro which is very similar but nothing compares to the IronMagLabs Taste.  I think it has to do with the Stevia used to sweeten it.  I don't use much milk or water when I mix it up because I like it to have a more powerful Taste so I use about 5-6 oz per scoop.  I have yet to try the chocolate but I got one on the way now since the French Vanilla was so good.  Can't wait to try the Chocolate because that is usually what I like, Vanilla is usually not something I care for with protein that is why I was so impressed with the IronMaglabs French Vanilla.  Anyone looking for a change in protein you have got to give this product a try.  I thought it would be like most other proteins out on the market but I was wrong.  Great Taste that keeps you wanting more.  









- 100% Pure Whey Isolate (CFM)
- 26 Grams of Protein Per Serving
- Sugar Free & Fat Free
- Only 1 Carbohydrate
- Sweetened with Stevia
- No Saccharin, Aspartame or Sucralose!
- Mixes with a Spoon
- Awesome Taste!
- Vanilla and Chocolate!
















IronMagLabs Whey Protein Isolate is 100% Pure Isolate, we do not use any concentrated forms of whey, nor any fillers or other types of inexpensive protein like soy. Each serving has 26 grams of high quality whey protein. It contains no sugar, fat or cholesterol, and is sweetened with a natural herb called Stevia. It tastes great, and will mix into water or milk with a spoon! IronMagLabs Whey Protein is made using Cross Flow Microfiltration (CFM). 

*Advantages of this processing method:* 

Minimal denaturing of protein
Preserved protein microfractions
Better amino acid profile
Separation of protein without the use of heat or chemicals
CFM whey protein contains more calcium and less sodium
CFM whey has the highest level of undenatured protein available








*<H4>Whey Isolate vs. Whey Concentrate



 Whey protein isolates are lower in fat and lactose, so they may be a better choice for people who are lactose intolerant. Concentrates contain anywhere from 29 percent to 89 percent protein content. The lower the protein content, the higher the fat and lactose content will be in that particular whey. 

So if you need to be sure you???re getting a certain amount of protein per serving, you may be better off using a cold-extracted whey isolate, which guarantees the amount of protein per gram of whey. In a whey concentrate, it may list 17 grams of whey concentrate on the label, but perhaps only 30% of that is actual protein ??? you wouldn???t know unless you got a copy of the Certificate of Analysis from the raw materials supplier. 

Be sure and read the label carefully on any whey protein isolate product as many (if not most) are not cold, cross-flow membrane extracted. This is because the heat or acid-extracted whey isolate is much cheaper. The cross-flow membrane extracted whey protein isolate is very expensive and supply is often limited, so manufacturers often have to pay in advance for enough to be allocated from the raw materials supplier ??? which puts the price to the consumer up even more. However, it???s the only type of whey I will use in the products I formulate for people with digestive problems, as I think it is well worth the cost and I wouldn???t want to put anything that might be 50% toxic into my body ??? no matter how much cheaper it is! 

In addition, whey protein concentrate is not an ideal elemental protein source and therefore is not as well tolerated (hypo-allergenic) for people on an elemental diet ??? another reason I only use whey isolate in Absorb Plus. 

What is Whey? 

Whey is a natural dairy protein that is derived from the cheese making process (from cow's milk). Whey protein supplements utilize the concentrated protein (whey), eliminating the lactose and milk fat making it a remarkable source of protein. Whey is a complete protein, meaning it contains all essential amino acids, which are vital to your metabolism, and to making your body function properly for good health. Whey also boasts the highest concentrations of branched chain amino acids (BCAA's) found in nature. Branched chain amino acids are an important source of energy during exercise and play a key role in protein synthesis. 

Whey protein, when properly processed has the highest biological value of all proteins. Biological value relates to how much of the protein consumed is actually absorbed, retained and used by your body. More specifically, biological value is the measure used to rate protein quality through nitrogen retention. The higher the quality of protein, the more nitrogen is absorbed and retained by your body. 

Why Whey Protein? 

Compared to all other protein sources, whey is the highest biologically active protein known to measurably enhance muscle recovery after extremely intense exercise. A high biological value means it may yield more usable grams of amino acids. It also contains the highest concentration of branched-chain amino acids (BCAA) of any single protein source. BCAAs are essential amino acids that are part of muscle protein and help reduce the amount of protein breakdown during exercise. This BCAA content is important to active people because BCAAs are an integral part of muscle metabolism and are the first amino acids sacrificed during muscle protein breakdown. This makes whey protein a vital supplement for most conditioning programs. 

Who needs Whey Protein? 

Whey protein is very important for athletes, dieters, elderly people, and just about everyone. Since athletes workout often, protein levels become depleted and the content from high quality whey protein promotes muscle recovery by bringing up the levels of protein. For dieters and those wishing to lose some extra fat, whey protein can be very useful because a good intake of protein balances blood sugar levels. Keeping blood sugar levels balanced is the most effective way to ward off binge eating. In a study published in June 2001, it was also suggested that the Recommended Daily Allowance (RDA) for protein might not be adequate to completely meet the metabolic and physiological needs of all older people. 

Most people trying to change their body's lean muscle composition can benefit from adding protein to their diets. However, since protein is naturally found in many food items, deficiency is not always the problem. What is a problem, however, is that many protein-laden foods are associated with high levels of fat and cholesterol. Supplemental whey protein can ensure that your protein needs can be met in a healthy way. *</H4>


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 22, 2012)

I use IML's whey isolate every single day myself.


----------



## yerg (Jan 22, 2012)

I wish i could afford right now... I know good protien is extremely important, i use a propriatory blend of whey...yuck  Im not saying its priced too high.. im just saying u get what u pay for...send me a sample bag prince!!!!!!!!!!lmao


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm in no way affiliated with IML, and I'd definitely say this is the best tasting, cleanest protein I've ever tried. The chocolate is the bomb. I would drink it sometimes just because I liked the taste lol

No sugar, no fat, one carb. Perfect for dieting. It mixed well, too.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jan 23, 2012)

hey is tgb supplments a sponsor here.i am wanting to buy some iml products but was allso wanting to try tgb formeron and tgb sales both.but i know tgb is kinda of a new company just kinda wanting to hear some feedback.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 23, 2012)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> hey is tgb supplments a sponsor here.i am wanting to buy some iml products but was allso wanting to try tgb formeron and tgb sales both.but i know tgb is kinda of a new company just kinda wanting to hear some feedback.


The TGB store is a good place to shop. TGB doesnt have his own Formeron, its Black Lion Research's Formeron that he carries. Havent heard a bad thing about that, and definitely havent heard a bad thing about IML. If TGB has good prices on the stuff you want, go for it.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jan 23, 2012)

ok thanks so it is a safe place shop i dont like giving my cc info to just any body.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 23, 2012)

very safe. TGB is a very respected member on this board and many others.


----------

